# Subwoofers & Amplifiers



## DBBRecco (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm looking at putting a subwoofer into my Cruze. Its a 2012 Cruze Eco with a 1.4 and turbo. I don't know if the alternator will be able to keep up with the 90 watts for the sub though. I was driving the other day and a power adapters ended up draining the power in about 3-4 hours, then again it has two USB and cigarette ports at 2.1 amps. I don't know if the sub will draw that much power or not.

Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wait 90 watts? Are you talking about amp fuse?


----------



## DBBRecco (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't really know a whole lot about car audio systems but I'm guessing that this subwoofer is 80 watts based off this site. My concern is that I may have to but a larger alternator in the car if I wire a sub or extra speakers into the car.

Sound Ordnance™ B-8P 80-watt powered bandpass subwoofer at Crutchfield.com


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What did you use for wire and how did you wire it up?


----------



## DBBRecco (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't bought them yet. The power adapter was a cigarette lighter port.


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

I sure hope that thing sounds good cause it dont look good



DBBRecco said:


> I don't really know a whole lot about car audio systems but I'm guessing that this subwoofer is 80 watts based off this site. My concern is that I may have to but a larger alternator in the car if I wire a sub or extra speakers into the car.
> 
> Sound Ordnance™ B-8P 80-watt powered bandpass subwoofer at Crutchfield.com


----------



## DBBRecco (Jul 2, 2013)

billseast said:


> I sure hope that thing sounds good cause it dont look good


It doesn't really matter if its staying in the trunk


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

An 80watt continuous amp will not require a larger alternator.

I would recommend doing some more research on the topic and looking into different products though. I wouldn't use that sub package if someone paid me.


----------



## DBBRecco (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll keep looking around, thanks. I didn't want to wire an amp and sub then kill the battery the way the power station did.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

wait, what do you mean a power station killed your battery?

What are you referring to?
Also, you stated this happened while driving?


----------

